# Strava Fan or Strava Hater?



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

We had a lively back-and-forth about the merits of Strava on RoadBikeReview.com this week. Check out the Pro and Con opinions here and here. 

What’s consensus here? Love Strava? Hate it? Somewhere in between?

View attachment 277183


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You posted this useless crap in the wrong forum.


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

hey, i've heard of strava. what is it exactly?


----------

